# for acid reflux/GERD (maybe esophagitis..)



## 64yoda (May 11, 2015)

Just wanted to let everyone know that there are apparently some strains that actually help ease acid reflux disease (GERD = Gastro Esphageal Reflux Disease). I haven't found which strains yet though, but I gotta take a Protonix extended release prescription every single morning for GERD and esophagitis. I've had about 5 surgeries (no cutting, just outpatient), to expand my throat after it got so scarred up from esophagitis and acid reflux diease.

If anyone knows what strains are good for this, let me know. But I read about 8 months ago that there are apparently some strains that will help with this. I don't even know if they would lean more toward Indica or Sativa though. Maybe Indica, only because acid reflux, in so many words, is the stomach producing too much acid. So maybe an Indica strain would relax those proton pumps down there  (I'm assuming they're called proton pumps, since Protonix is called a proton pump inhibitor).

It's so awesome cuz it seems like there's a strain for everything))))))


----------



## umbra (May 11, 2015)

I have GERD, along with a few other issues. William's Wonder might just do the trick. It is an old strain, but has many medical properties.


----------



## redpassion (May 12, 2015)

*Hello, May I dare to suggest such a simple thing as Bi-carbonate of soda, also commonly known as Baking powder. It works for me. Best wishes my friend.*


----------



## 64yoda (May 12, 2015)

redpassion, Sodium Bicarbonate doesn't help people with GERD. Milk doesn't help. Baking soda does not help. Nothing organic helps, except for maybe weed (if it really does) and H2 Blockers. I have to take an H2 Blocker every morning. My GERD is not as bad as my esophagitis though. But if I don't take it every day, then my throat starts constricting and eventually food, especially meats and breads, get stuck in my throat. I can breathe, but I can't swallow anything - it's gone as long as 48 hours without being able to swallow anything until I finally go into the ER and they expand my throat just to get food out.

I appreciate the suggestion, but Sodium Bicarbonate just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Hackerman (May 13, 2015)

Hmmmmm, interesting. I just realized I have this as well. LOL

Most of my trouble swallowing is in the morning for the first meal. However, I often get food lodged in my esophagus and need to stop and take a totally relaxed posture so it will pass.

I just did a quit search on it at the Mayo Clinic and it appears there are 4 types of esophagitis. Reflux esophagitis, Eosinophilic esophagitis, Drug-induced esophagitis and Infectious esophagitis. Mine is the most common... reflux esophagitis. Sounds like the same for you guys. I have had a hiatal hernia for decades so that is a major contributor.

I am totally against any kind of drugs (even aspirin for a headache) but when my chest pains (just as they described it at the Mayo, particularly behind the breastbone) get so bad I can't take it, I take a Zantac and it usually helps.

Sometimes when the cause is too much booze, I just puke it out and it always helps. Worked when I was 16... works when I'm 60. I find something that works, I stick with it. LOL

Tomato sauce is a killer and, for an Italian, that's mortal punishment. If they took away my tomato sauce and bread, I would starve. LOL

Never realized they had so many names for it. Although, they have so many names for every single ailment that I guess it shouldn't surprise me.

Thanks for the tip. I can read up on it a little and I can think about it every time I eat and wonder if this bite will be the bite that gets stuck and kills me. LOL

Ignorance is bliss. LOL

One thing I will say... I never noticed pot making it better. If anything, it usually makes it worse.


----------



## 64yoda (May 14, 2015)

I think learning to relax is a big part of getting the food out of the throat. But I would always tense up a whole lot when it happened and I realized that it might not come out. Sticking my finger down my throat and trying to puke was what I did in the beginning. But eventually my throat constricted so much that even trying to puke didn't work. I don't know what kind of esophagitis I have. I'm sure my gastroenterologist knows. I'm not a hypochondriac. I have only one allergy. Weed killer. That stuff that spray on lawns. Other than that, there's really nothing I'm allergic to. I don't look for reasons to think I am sick. But when **** happens, I tense up like hell and usually the only thing that would ever help me relax was sleep.

That was until I started smoking mj again. When I started to get used to it again, I learned to actually relax the mind and body.

In fact, I just smoked some of my trimmings last night - just the flowers that I trimmed off. I know - it was stupid to trim off trimmings. But I thought you're supposed to trim anything off that's near the bottom. I just didn't know you weren't supposed to do it later on and only in veg stage.

Anyway, I had had two Advil earlier that day, not knowing my flower trimmings would be done drying later that day. And then about an hour after I smoked, I basically collapsed. It was drug-induced. Not mj though. Mj is never the culprit for me. It was the Advil. My advice is never to mix anything. It sucks that I'm being prescribed these pharmaceuticals for different stuff. These doctors don't talk to each other and sometimes don't know what the effects on has on the other, etc.

Maybe I won't be able to get off all meds, but at least I'll be able to decrease the dosage to a level where there will be no danger when I smoke. Again, mj is never the culprit. It's doing what it's supposed to do. It's the pharms stuff that has side-effects.


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2015)

Here you go 64 yoda: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Stops-Acid-Reflux-Caleb-Treeze/dp/B002TC8CDO/ref=sr_1_2?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1431612631&sr=1-2&keywords=proven+old+amish+formula[/ame]

My daughter just made me buy this yesterday locally, and i am drinking it as we speak. IT tastes horrible but works fast. After you get a bottle you can make your own for pennies.


----------



## Hackerman (May 14, 2015)

Thanks Rose, I am going to make some of that next time I need it.

Apple cider vinegar is good for EVERYTHING. LOL And, ginger is a natural mix with stomach acids to help digestion. Garlic is mostly antibacterial so it will dissolve bacteria.

Totally logical mix when you think about it.


----------



## 64yoda (May 16, 2015)

+2 Rosebud. I'll check it out too


----------

